# strange pains down below, loss of liquid and mucus



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello
sorry it all sounds a bit like TMI but im worried and not sure what to do..............

today I have had strange pains down below and I stood up earlier to feel liquid dribble ( def not unrine) went to check and was small amount of mucus/ jelly, see thro and clear in colour

I have an appointment at an 'impact' clinic at LRI on monday am so obvioulsy I will tell whoever I see at that but should I be doing anything sooner?

thanks

xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Twinx

It is normal to have increased discharge in pregnancy. You are still relatively early in pregnancy aren't you? 
If you get anymore or are concerned that laters go you should call your hospital. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

im 14 weeks tomorrow

it just looked diff from normal discharge and the liquid worried me

im needing to wee alot today (alwats had weak bladder) and things down below feel strange

ill keep eye tonight and if nothing more then Ill just tell hosp on monday

thanks again you are invaluable x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. 

It is heavier and can be more watery now. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks Kaz

has horrible night - started bleeding about half 10 red blood followed by brown too, pains too

went to a and e (thanks god for landrovers in all the snow) and gyne ward looked at me. she checked cervix which was completely closed she said blood must have been there since IVF treatment.
I was so releived that she explained cervix was closed as had it been opern that would have meant from baby and end of pregnancy  

I dont really understand the biology of it all - where could the blood have come from? 
im still getting spotting and pains but low level in tummy feel like little pulses

so so scary

xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Glad everything seems ok. 

Without scanning you impossible to know where bleeding came from. Could have been within vagina. Do you have scan tomorrow? 

Kaz xx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

i am booked to go to an 'impact' clinic which is app a clinic for fertility treatment pregs and multiples. the nurse we saw last night said to tell them what happended and they should scan me, she checked with a midwife on meternity ward who said the reg or consultant who runs clinic shuld have access to a scanner.....if not i need pop back to gyne and they will book one for tues for me

which someone wud have just listened to heartbeat but woman on gyne said they couldnt 

still got pain in tum and like a throbbing down below but no more spotting 

thanks for reading and helping


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I can understand why, they may not have been able to pick up the heartbeat and then that would have worried you. Anything under 14wks they usually don't listen. 

Kaz xxx


----------

